# Worms?



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, this might be the wrong place to put this, but I couldn't figure out where else to!

I have a ten gallon with a Dwarf puffer and ghost shrimp in it (until it's eaten and i get more )

I got some live plants yesterday, this morning I noticed that I have small (like a mm long) worm type things on the glass. They’re sorta teardrop-shaped, and white.

Also, when I vacuum the gravel I kicked up some other worms. These are about 5mm long, and the width of a hair. They're white and wiggle around to 'swim' (noticed them a few days ago)

I also have hydra on one of my rocks:x (noticed about a week ago, thanks to my dad who grew them as a science project in 6th grade…)

I'm relevantly new to fish keeping.

Any clue on what they are, how to get rid of them, or if they're bad to my tank?

I am getting an Otto next week, and maybe some more plants.

Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Planaria. Usually due to poor tank matainence. Increase your gravel cleaning. Google will help you ID them for sure.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you! I'm adding the apple snail I have from another tank, and will do daily water changes until it clears up. Is aquarium salt safe to add with a dwarf puffer?

Are the hydras bad for the tank? I'm having trouble figuring out the answer!


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

You may have more problems with the snail and salt than the puffer as there are only a few puffers that are not at least brackish fish. Do you know the scientific name for the dwarf puffer you have or can you load a photo/link so we can help identify it?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Do not add aquarium salt. The puffer will not need it and the oto definitely will not appreciate it. I would not recommend adding the apple snail to the tank either, as DPs will slowly nip pieces out of its foot, remove the eye stalks and antennae, and very, very slowly kill it.

Ltrepeter2000, your information is very incorrect. Actually its the opposite. There are very few puffers that are truly brackish, most are either fully freshwater or fully saltwater. Dwarf Puffers are fully freshwater and should not have any salt in the tank unless treating for ich/velvet.


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! It's clearing up already! I guess I got a little lazy with the vacuuming of the gravel I'll be sure not to get like that again!

I'll take the apple snail out and put him in another tank! Thanks again!

And Ltrepeter2000: I’m sure it’s a dwarf puffer!


----------

